# Why Do Customers Not Tip



## craber8

I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


----------



## Pax Collector

LOL 

lose the freebies right now. Maybe keep the charger but that should be it. 

As far as tipping, most riders aren't going to tip. That's a fact. People use rideshare because it's cheap most of the time. Keep your car clean and provide friendly service. The tippers will tip.


----------



## TemptingFate

Don't unlock your doors unless they tip. It's called the "No tip, no go" strategy.


----------



## craber8

Pax Collector said:


> LOL
> 
> lose the freebies right now. Maybe keep the charger but that should be it.
> 
> As far as tipping, most riders aren't going to tip. That's a fact. People use rideshare because it's cheap most of the time. Keep your car clean and provide friendly service. The tippers will tip.


Do I put out a tip container?


----------



## Pax Collector

craber8 said:


> Do I put out a tip container?


That's fine.


----------



## Nats121

A 40% tip rate is well above average.

I'm seeing a pattern on Upnet of new members who claim to be giving pax all kinds of freebies.


----------



## theMezz

4 tips with 10 rides is high
Normally it’s half that. 
Giving free stuff won’t help. 
You’ll see.


----------



## Illini

I'd be extremely happy with a 40% tip rate.
If you're mad now, just wait until it drops down to about 20% or less. 
Anyway, listen to @Pax Collector. I'd give you the exact same advice. Clean car, be friendly (but not too friendly), and obey all traffic laws.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

4 out of 10 isn't bad.

The reason why Uber pax don't tip is because Uber tells them explicitly that tipping is never required. And when Uber was started, their instructions to partners was to refuse tips. Tips on the app were impossible for years. To this date, Uber still doesn't encourage tipping.

Remembering as well that Uber offers bargain basement transportation, City Bus Drivers don't get tips either with the same crowd of cheapskates.


----------



## Angus MacAngus

Rarely if ever get a tip on Lyft. Almost half my Uber rides get a tip. Just my experience.


----------



## ariel5466

I try not to correct people's spelling and grammar here; I know it can be obnoxious when people constantly do that. But the title of this thread hurt my brain ?‍♀


----------



## Ms dre 78

When I first started I tried candy/ water nonsense and ratings and tips didn’t change . Clean car, safe driving, limited convo has worked for me. Tips are VERY limited.


----------



## Gtown Driver

People treat Uber and Lyft like a carry out only Chinese restaurant. Ok, you can put the tip jar there, but there's no real culture for tipping with Uber or Lyft like there is with a taxi or sit down restaurant. Most of the rhetoric Uber especially has put out with tipping is that the pax either don't need to tip or the tip was included in the app. This was before they added in app tipping, so no surprise people don't give a shit about tipping you.

Main 3 ways you will get more tips without being more personable is...

1. Put out a tip jar or sign for tipping. More sappy or catchy the better. Don't put your tip jar within reach of back passengers

2. Get one of those Octopus tablet apps that lets people play random games and is integrated into your tips and ratings

3. Get into the taxi business so people will feel more compelled to tip you and be afraid of your mean taxi mug if they dont


----------



## mellorock

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


4 tips out of ten is better than average.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Z129 said:


> I can change it, but experience has taught me that members get really angry when moderators do that.


And still he doesn't get it

I explained it very well before but I can't seem to find that thread.

But hey, glad to know you're in compliance even though you don't quite get it.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Z129 said:


> I must have missed your master class on the subject. Educate me, CGN.


I did. It disappeared.

I have neither the energy nor the crayons to do it again.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Cableguynoe said:


> I did. It disappeared.
> 
> I have neither the energy nor the crayons to do it again.


Win is a win.


----------



## Cableguynoe

sellkatsell44 said:


> Win is a win.


Absolutely


----------



## craber8

Pax Collector said:


> That's fine.


Thank you for your advice. I took away all the freebies and I keep me car clean and 4/6 tip on a short night. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Pax Collector

craber8 said:


> Thank you for your advice. I took away all the freebies and I keep me car clean and 4/6 tip on a short night. I appreciate your feedback.


Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Uberdise

There are way too many variables at play to figure out the "why or why not" when it comes to tipping.

A lot of people use Uber because they can't afford a car and don't want to ride the stinky bus.
They simply don't have the money to tip.
Then you have to think about people who are a little better off..but Uber every day and maybe can't justify spending $90+ a month on tips alone ($3 a day X 30 days) and tip drivers every now and then.

You also have to think of things from the perspective of the PAX. Your in the service industry..and waiters/waitresses work in the service industry. A good waiter/waitress makes good tips, a bad one does not.

Keep the conversation positive. If they seem nervous..break the ice..try to joke around with them a bit.

You have to stop and realize some people aren't going to tip..EVER. No matter what you do..how well you drive or the level of conversation..you won't see a tip from them.

You have to get a feel for people. Some people don't want you to talk. Some people expect it. 

The end goal is to make them feel better getting out then they did getting in. If you can master that..then your tip rate WILL increase.


----------



## ColumbusRides

Because Uber set it in the pax mindset from the very beginning and that has generally stuck.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

ColumbusRides said:


> Because Uber set it in the pax mindset from the very beginning and that has generally stuck.


Exactly, 1000% correct. Travis Kalanick, the Founding Father of Uber, sought to make Uber the very antithesis of the Taxicab Business.

He really dislike tipping, and figured others felt the same as he did.


----------



## ariel5466

I_Like_Spam said:


> He really dislike tipping, and figured others felt the same as he did.


What a ******bag


----------



## theMezz

If Uber cared at all, they can do things on the pax app to get us more tips.
But they don't gibe a fat rats ass


----------



## Benjamin M

Gtown Driver said:


> . Get one of those Octopus tablet apps that lets people play random games and is integrated into your tips and ratings


I have Octopus. Integrated into tips and ratings? Nope.

Really don't think it influenced tips or ratings but I have earned around $150 from the company for having it.


----------



## Benjamin M

theMezz said:


> If Uber cared at all, they can do things on the pax app to get us more tips.
> But they don't gibe a fat rats ass


Well, we have a profile that opportunities to express ourselves (although not many pax seem to read it) and at least the app prompts them to rate and tip.

Nothing can really improve on that end.


----------



## Disgusted38

I just don't expect tips, so when I get one I'm excited, if I don't them I'm not disappointed. I can drive 6 hours and get zero tips, and other days I drive 4 hours and everyone tips. It's random for me. But "tip" I've read on here is let the passengers dictate if you chat with them or not.. I learned that the hard way when I was new, chatting with a guy that wanted to just chill. That was my first 1* and from then on I feel them out before I say anything that's not trip related.

Sorry about the above post, I used voice texting and it really messed up, but I think you get my point and good luck!


----------



## Lissetti

craber8 said:


> Do I put out a tip container?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Lissetti said:


>


I cant decide which one of them is dumber. The woman taking the money or the guy who left the jar of money open within reach


----------



## Lissetti

I don't drive often, but when I do I get plenty of tips without the need of a jar or signs.


----------



## TemptingFate

Lissetti said:


>


Maybe she was just making change?
/s


----------



## sellkatsell44

Tippers varies depending on your market.

Those who are going to tip, will tip regardless, _but there are a few factors that may "tip" them to leave gratuity:_

- tip jars/signs
- your interaction with the pax where the shietty pay somehow naturally comes up 
- your interaction with the pax where you make a causal personal connection eg you guys are from the same hometown/city/country.
- your interaction with the pax where you somehow naturally bring up your four kids you're trying to raise as a single parent/grandparent


----------



## Lissetti

sellkatsell44 said:


> Tippers varies depending on your market.
> 
> Those who are going to tip, will tip regardless, _but there are a few factors that may "tip" them to leave gratuity:_
> 
> - tip jars/signs
> - your interaction with the pax where the shietty pay somehow naturally comes up
> - your interaction with the pax where you make a causal personal connection eg you guys are from the same hometown/city/country.
> - your interaction with the pax where you somehow naturally bring up your four kids you're trying to raise as a single parent/grandparent


For me its my college programming textbook placed noticeably on my dash and the confirmation that yes I'm a starving student. This has led to not just tips but business cards from recruiters when I graduate. Now as an intern at FB, I still keep my textbook visible when I do drive, since I'm still not done with schooling and my internship is not permanent.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Lissetti said:


> For me its my college programming textbook placed noticeably on my dash and the confirmation that yes I'm a starving student. This has led to not just tips but business cards from recruiters when I graduate. Now as an intern at FB, I still keep my textbook visible when I do drive, since I'm still not done with schooling and my internship is not permanent.


My friend who used to work as a tech finally got a job at Facebook.

I say finally because he was always struggling at Apple but that was more due to personality then anything.

But I digress. Congrats on the job!


----------



## Lissetti

sellkatsell44 said:


> My friend who used to work as a tech finally got a job at Facebook.
> 
> I say finally because he was always struggling at Apple but that was more due to personality then anything.
> 
> But I digress. Congrats on the job!


Thanks. It's working as a software tester and data annotation. On what project, I'm not allowed to say. FB doesn't let anyone near their live code without a Bachlors or higher degree. They say go get that degree if I want to be permanent. My assignment is a year with them though. I'm just over 2 months with them so far.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

theMezz said:


> If Uber cared at all, they can do things on the pax app to get us more tips.
> But they don't gibe a fat rats ass


Uber cares about their own bottom line and their own revenues. As a publicly held corporation, they are required to care about their shareholders by law.

If they thought that dunning the pax for tip money would help them, they'd do it in a second. But that's just not how they see it.


----------



## Ubersux139782

Uber has created a community of cheap people. After 4 yrs of driving for Uber, I said enough is enough. Back with my local cab company now. Making 3 times as much than with Uber and nearly every pax tips. Good luck uber drivers. It's not gonna get any better for you.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Why do they don't tip? Hmmm maybe they ain't liked the service?



Lissetti said:


> I don't drive often, but when I do I get plenty of tips without the need of a jar or signs.
> 
> View attachment 333808


If you look anything like the avatar. I think the tips are understandable.


----------



## Lissetti

Michael1230nj said:


> Why do they don't tip? Hmmm maybe they ain't liked the service?
> 
> 
> If you look anything like the avatar. I think the tips are understandable.


I keep myself together....:biggrin:


----------



## Jay Dean

I really want this thread title on a
T-Shirt.
“Why Do Customers Don’t Tip”
Maybe with a driver with his hands out in confusion...


----------



## doyousensehumor

People still tip, just not on uber lyft. Started back up with my former cab company, who now operate unmarked taxicabs. Just like U/L only with cash and cc swiping. 75% pax tip and average tip is $5. 

Shocking, I helped an old lady bring groceries to her door. Trip was 1/2 mile I made $10. These runs pay in dollars not stars.


----------



## Kyanar

ariel5466 said:


> What a @@@@@@bag


In all fairness, you should also dislike tipping - because you should be paid fairly without the need to outsource paying your fair rates to the customers. But it is what it is, and it'd be a hell of an uphill battle to literally change your entire society.

In my country, tips aren't a thing. If you got _exceptional_ service, you might chuck a few bucks over and say "keep the rest". But most of the time, the quoted price is the quoted price. That's really _bad_ with Uber, because with constant rate cuts and them trying (and failing) to push tipping onto us, it means drivers are paid a pittance. $5.04 for a minimum fare in my state, $3.75 for a cancel, and for a half hour drive not even $30 (which is barely above the taxation office's determined "running costs" rate for a vehicle of my vehicle's type).


----------



## Jay Dean

Kyanar said:


> In all fairness, you should also dislike tipping - because you should be paid fairly without the need to outsource paying your fair rates to the customers. But it is what it is, and it'd be a hell of an uphill battle to literally change your entire society.
> 
> In my country, tips aren't a thing. If you got _exceptional_ service, you might chuck a few bucks over and say "keep the rest". But most of the time, the quoted price is the quoted price. That's really _bad_ with Uber, because with constant rate cuts and them trying (and failing) to push tipping onto us, it means drivers are paid a pittance. $5.04 for a minimum fare in my state, $3.75 for a cancel, and for a half hour drive not even $30 (which is barely above the taxation office's determined "running costs" rate for a vehicle of my vehicle's type).


Eh, I believed that the first year of F1, nothing is more ridiculous than seeing a bunch of euro rich bastards get out of Maserati's and not tip valet..year after year. They know.... your countries people know also, they just don't tip because it's against their custom, but they know it's cutting into livelihoods, people aren't that stupid, just lazy arrogant icks


----------



## Benjamin M

Maybe this should be under the Tips section?


----------



## Kyanar

Jay Dean said:


> Eh, I believed that the first year of F1, nothing is more ridiculous than seeing a bunch of euro rich bastards get out of Maserati's and not tip valet..year after year. They know.... your countries people know also, they just don't tip because it's against their custom, but they know it's cutting into livelihoods, people aren't that stupid, just lazy arrogant icks


We're not in Europe - our federal minimum wage is $18.93 per hour, no matter how unskilled the labour. Most riders actually aren't aware of how much Uber takes of the fare (and probably don't want to know). The media has been starting to make a bit of a song and dance about how much UberEats takes from restaurants (35%!) and how they have literally driven restaurants under but nothing about drivers thus far.


----------



## Stephen Uno

craber8 said:


> Do I put out a tip container?


 Yea.. tip basket lol


----------



## LONG Time screwed

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


There is nothing you can do except develop your own steadies.....they pay cash and don't go thru uber/lyft. Rideshare customers are just looking for a cheap ride and never tip.....give up!!!!



Kyanar said:


> We're not in Europe - our federal minimum wage is $18.93 per hour, no matter how unskilled the labour. Most riders actually aren't aware of how much Uber takes of the fare (and probably don't want to know). The media has been starting to make a bit of a song and dance about how much UberEats takes from restaurants (35%!) and how they have literally driven restaurants under but nothing about drivers thus far.


uber eats is strictly a ploy to get more revenue for them.....don't bother you won't get anywhere doing "eats" rides


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Uberdise said:


> There are way too many variables at play to figure out the "why or why not" when it comes to tipping.


Nice of you to let Uber off the hook but they are 100% responsible for the lack of tipping. From the beginning they have socialized our riders NOT to tip. From the beginning they intimated tips were included in the fare! When Lyft came along this convention was already firmly in place even though they had in app tipping available. The die was already cast.

When I started the following was included in the new driver faq: "Tips- if a rider offers a tip, politely decline, Uber wishes to be a cash free business. If the rider insists on tipping, don't argue, accept the tip. After all you earned it!" THEN WHY IN THE **** DID YOU TELL ME TO DECLINE THE TIP IN THE FIRST PLACE?!!

Rideshare users have been trained not to tip. It's societal we get shafted. We are the opposite of waitstaff. Where not tipping is a huge societal taboo! Uber ****ed us from day one!


----------



## Ping.Me.More

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


----------



## Unleaded

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


To fully understand why riders tip and don't tip, you have to look at whether they are frequent riders or occasional. Anyone going the same place each day will appreciate the ride, normally with no tip. College students with limited funds may or may not tip. Rides to airports, train stations and special destinations will normally result in a tip. An exceptional ride results in tips. It's actually a ride by ride thing with no mandates. If you get it, that means that you have earned it, so keep on being the best you that you can possibly be, one ride at a time, and enjoy each and every tip you earn.


----------



## MiamiKid

craber8 said:


> Do I put out a tip container?


No


----------



## TPAMB

All too many think we get most of not all if the fare they pay. Start polling your pax and see.


----------



## Initial D

Some pax don't tip because they think it's not against the law. Another reason is that people suck, are ungrateful, entitled, and they don't bother to reward people for their good labor (risking potential hazards in traffic so the pax may make it to their destination).


----------



## Ssgcraig

Pax Collector said:


> LOL
> 
> lose the freebies right now. Maybe keep the charger but that should be it.
> 
> As far as tipping, most riders aren't going to tip. That's a fact. People use rideshare because it's cheap most of the time. Keep your car clean and provide friendly service. The tippers will tip.


I echo Pax Collector, lose the free stuff besides the charger. A charger ensures they can order an Uber for the ride home.

4 tips out of ten is not bad. In my market, average is about 50%. Some days I get 90%, some I get 30%. The drunk guys on dates love to tip cash, the girls night drunks love to cash tip too.


----------



## peteyvavs

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


First off who did you piss off in a previous life that you were cursed to do rideshare in this life.
I never give pax's anything except a ride and I get tipped about the same ratio that you do. Tips are more based on the quality of the ride and how you interact with pax's, giving out water, candy or anything else does not increase who tips you.


----------



## Chorch

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


That's really good.
Yesterday I did 25 trips.
Zero (0) tips.

Whatever you are doing, is really good!

P.S.: BUT I'm in Miami: city of cheap horrible people...


----------



## rkozy

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


Getting four tips out of ten rides is pretty good in the low-rent town I live in. People here are too lazy to catch the bus (which is a $1 fare) so they use Uber and Lyft as public transportation instead. They don't believe they should have to pay for transportation at all, because the government is already giving them rent subsidies, food stamps, and a monthly check to blow on pedicures. After all that remaining government money gets used up on $5 Uber/Lyft fares to Dollar General, they simply don't have any money left to tip me.

I did 14 rides today, and received tips on two rides. Both the people who tipped me were older folks who didn't live in a crack den.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ColumbusRides said:


> Because Uber set it in the pax mindset from the very beginning and that has generally stuck.


In the beginning, F*ub*a*r* advertised "tipping not necessary" or "tip included" alternately.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Travis Kalanick, He really dislike tipping, and figured others felt the same as he did.


He must have had something against tipping, as he pushed so hard to avoid it.



Lissetti said:


> I keep myself together


Cute chicks always do well on tips. At my cab company, most of the cashiers were "somewhat less than desirable". There was one time, though, when they hired a "hubba hubba" cashier who used to wear "uplifting" brassieres and low cut neck lines. She did VERY well on tips. There was only one person who ever did better than did she: that was me, on the occasions that I worked the cashier booth. The reason for this was that I was also a dispatcher. Bottom line:








doyousensehumor said:


> Started back up with my former cab company, These runs pay in dollars not stars.


This is one reason, of several, why I still drive my cab.

On Uber Taxi, the jobs pay in both dollars and stars.



Kyanar said:


> our federal minimum wage is $18.93 per hour


That is $13,21 US, which is still higher than our Federal Minimum Wage.



Unleaded said:


> Rides to airports, train stations and special destinations will normally result in a tip.


In the Capital of Your Nation, that happens only in a cab.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Buying a pax’s love and admiration will not work. No matter how hard you try. From the pax’s perspective you are fresh meat. Easily manipulated and abused.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Buying a pax's love and admiration will not work. No matter how hard you try. From the pax's perspective you are fresh meat. Easily manipulated and abused.


This is a corollary of why you do not try to appease an "irate customer".


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Gtown Driver said:


> People treat Uber and Lyft like a carry out only Chinese restaurant. Ok, you can put the tip jar there, but there's no real culture for tipping with Uber or Lyft like there is with a taxi or sit down restaurant. Most of the rhetoric Uber especially has put out with tipping is that the pax either don't need to tip or the tip was included in the app. This was before they added in app tipping, so no surprise people don't give a shit about tipping you.
> 
> Main 3 ways you will get more tips without being more personable is...
> 
> 1. Put out a tip jar or sign for tipping. More sappy or catchy the better. Don't put your tip jar within reach of back passengers
> 
> 2. Get one of those Octopus tablet apps that lets people play random games and is integrated into your tips and ratings
> 
> 3. Get into the taxi business so people will feel more compelled to tip you and be afraid of your mean taxi mug if they dont


Do not listen to this nonsense. Especially for the two first points. A begging box will not help. It will eventually get stolen by some pos hood pax.

Do not spend money for tablets and other toys for the pax. Waste of money.

You will be better off creating a music track that has subliminal messages advocating for tips.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Do not listen to this nonsense. Especially for the two first points. A begging box will not help. It will eventually get stolen by some pos hood pax.


Well you prove my point that the 3rd tip is the overall best tip.


----------



## Lissetti

Another Uber Driver said:


> Cute chicks always do well on tips. At my cab company, most of the cashiers were "somewhat less than desirable". There was one time, though, when they hired a "hubba hubba" cashier who used to wear "uplifting" brassieres and low cut neck lines. She did VERY well on tips. There was only one person who ever did better than did she: that was me, on the occasions that I worked the cashier booth. The reason for this was that I was also a dispatcher. Bottom line:


Well I'm going to have to say my heavy amount of tips I get when I drive has most to do with my strategically placed college textbook in their eyesight, rather than my clothing. I don't dress in Hoochie mama clothing regardless but especially won't do it being that me, a female driver is letting strange men get into and out of my car all night..

I do wear some form fitting clothing, its true, I'm not going to walk about in baggy clothing ...but I'm fully covered.


----------



## charmer37

Ubersux139782 said:


> Uber has created a community of cheap people. After 4 yrs of driving for Uber, I said enough is enough. Back with my local cab company now. Making 3 times as much than with Uber and nearly every pax tips. Good luck uber drivers. It's not gonna get any better for you.


Uber created the no tipping required atmosphere and the majority of pax are cheep skates, I was a cab driver back in the 90"s and made damn good money, I do deliveries and haven't driven for Uber since 2016.


----------



## Kyanar

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is $13,21 US, which is still higher than our Federal Minimum Wage.


Correct, and also still higher than some drivers make driving for Uber, Ola and DiDi (we have no Lyft presence as they do not exist outside the US)


----------



## raisedoncereal

They call me Fifty Cent.

No, not the rapper.

The UberPOOL driver.


----------



## zeroperminute

poor
not raised properly
cheap

1,2, or all of the 3

im tipped 40% of the time usually above 10$ on 40mile xl only trips and 90% of the time they probably could of got an x, in a 3k 10+ year old beater i vacuum 4 times a year and maybe spray down a dollars worth once a month, i do speak english as a first language & wear $500 shoes dont know if the shoes help but i know the English does as most amerikkkans have hidden or not prejudices bit im also a minority so theres that

no cash tip not going 10+ miles auto 1 star & avoid lower than 4.8s


----------



## njn




----------



## welikecamping

Nothing like a good contradictory message:
*Another way to say thanks*
Whether a driver made you laugh, charged your phone, or delivered 20 late-night pizzas, you may feel like thanking them beyond a 5-star rating. Tipping is another way to thank drivers for going the extra mile and providing a great experience.
*Why it's helpful*

*Show your appreciation*
Tipping is an easy way to recognize drivers for their excellent work, and it's always optional.

*Enjoy the ease of tipping*
Don't have time to tip in real time? No problem-you can tip drivers when it's convenient for you. The option is also available from your receipt or from your trip history.

*Thank drivers on your terms*
Whether it's a verbal "Thank you," a 5-star rating, or a $5 tip, there are many ways to express your gratitude. Pick what works for you.
///

I just googled "Uber do I need to tip my driver"


----------



## Jennkc

TemptingFate said:


> Don't unlock your doors unless they tip. It's called the "No tip, no go" strategy.


Well damn I didn't know that ?

Why is providing snacks and cold water bad? It has got me 10 dollar tips a couple times. I go to the dollar tree and spend about 30 bucks to fill it up. It's hot in Kansas city and I feel like they appreciate the cold water. I wonder if it makes some people think I'm bribing them for a tip?


----------



## raisedoncereal

How many times did it get you 0 tip, tho?

Would the $10 tippers have tipped less without the freebies?


----------



## AveragePerson

As a customer the reason I don't tip is because it saves money and I don't need to. I'm already paying a lot more for transportation.


----------



## raisedoncereal

Well, as a forum member, nobody ****ing asked you, you cheap bastard. I hope your delivery food continues to arrive ice cold


----------



## Chorch

raisedoncereal said:


> Well, as a forum member, nobody @@@@ing asked you, you cheap bastard. I hope your delivery food continues to arrive ice cold


And with the drinks halfway drunk. And with less fries than expected ?


----------



## OldBay

Lissetti said:


>


My new tip jar will be designed like this:


----------



## itendstonight

Lissetti said:


> For me its my college programming textbook placed noticeably on my dash and the confirmation that yes I'm a starving student. This has led to not just tips but business cards from recruiters when I graduate. Now as an intern at FB, I still keep my textbook visible when I do drive, since I'm still not done with schooling and my internship is not permanent.


Damn! Hmmm might buy a cheap textbook and put it on the dash to see how pax respond ... you're devious!


----------



## Lissetti

itendstonight said:


> Damn! Hmmm might buy a cheap textbook and put it on the dash to see how pax respond ... you're devious!


Well if you're going to do this, know your subject. Also be prepared for pax to also ask what school you go, what classes you are taking, what level, what are the required courses....Because I get asked all of these questions by my pax.

You know a friend of mine tried this. He bought a used textbook and just randomly picked an Accounting one, which he put on his dash. He later told me how bad it backfired. Several pax he picked up throughout the day happened to work in accounting and immediately started conversations with him about the field...except my friend is terrible at math ( so bad that he didn't know accounting involved math. )


----------



## O-Side Uber

Uberdise said:


> There are way too many variables at play to figure out the "why or why not" when it comes to tipping.
> 
> A lot of people use Uber because they can't afford a car and don't want to ride the stinky bus.
> They simply don't have the money to tip.
> Then you have to think about people who are a little better off..but Uber every day and maybe can't justify spending $90+ a month on tips alone ($3 a day X 30 days) and tip drivers every now and then.
> 
> You also have to think of things from the perspective of the PAX. Your in the service ind getting out then they did getting in.





Kyanar said:


> We're not in Europe - our federal minimum wage is $18.93 per hour, no matter how unskilled the labour. Most riders actually aren't aware of how much Uber takes of the fare (and probably don't want to know). The media has been starting to make a bit of a song and dance about how much UberEats takes from restaurants (35%!) and how they have literally driven restaurants under but nothing about drivers thus far.


$18.93? Where do you live ? Minimum wage is like $12 in California

They HAVE the money to tip. I'm tired of hearing that. I'm either taking these cheap PAX to their job or out to eat somewhere...either way they have money . The only passengers that may not have money are these medical transpo calls ...these types of pax are likely on disability and a fixed income.

Stop telling yourselves it's ok that these people don't tip... downrate them into the ground . It's the only way. Once all drivers start doing that.. these pax will get sick of having their ratings reset, and will reluctantly give an extra $1 or $2. If they pulled this crap ? on the daily inna restaurant, they would be pulling pubic hairs out of their scrambled eggs ?


----------



## Kyanar

O-Side Uber said:


> Stop telling yourselves it's ok that these people don't tip... downrate them into the ground . It's the only way. Once all drivers start doing that.. these pax will get sick of having their ratings reset, and will reluctantly give an extra $1 or $2. If they pulled this crap ? on the daily inna restaurant, they would be pulling pubic hairs out of their scrambled eggs ?


I dunno. I may be in the minority here, but I don't think the right approach is to be pushing to expect mandatory tips to make up for the rate. That way, it just gives Uber et al license to cut the rate as much and as often as they want because the tips are expected to make up for it. The real push should instead be to have that extra $2 just charged as part of the fare in the form of a fairer rate.


----------



## O-Side Uber

Kyanar said:


> I dunno. I may be in the minority here, but I don't think the right approach is to be pushing to expect mandatory tips to make up for the rate. That way, it just gives Uber et al license to cut the rate as much and as often as they want because the tips are expected to make up for it. The real push should instead be to have that extra $2 just charged as part of the fare in the form of a fairer rate.


But that's exactly what they did!!!! The rates used to be over a $1 /mile !!! U/L slashed the rates and told the pax to tip...but they are not tipping !!! I noticed that since I've been 3 starring the shorties that don't tip, Lyft has started paying more on those short rides. If I drive 3 miles to a 2.5 mile ride... I've been getting like an extra $1.40 from lyft. They don't want us to unmatch from all these short rides because of no tips . So I look at that as a win


----------



## peteyvavs

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the beginning, F*ub*a*r* advertised "tipping not necessary" or "tip included" alternately.
> 
> He must have had something against tipping, as he pushed so hard to avoid it.
> 
> Cute chicks always do well on tips. At my cab company, most of the cashiers were "somewhat less than desirable". There was one time, though, when they hired a "hubba hubba" cashier who used to wear "uplifting" brassieres and low cut neck lines. She did VERY well on tips. There was only one person who ever did better than did she: that was me, on the occasions that I worked the cashier booth. The reason for this was that I was also a dispatcher. Bottom line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one reason, of several, why I still drive my cab.
> 
> On Uber Taxi, the jobs pay in both dollars and stars.
> 
> That is $13,21 US, which is still higher than our Federal Minimum Wage.
> 
> In the Capital of Your Nation, that happens only in a cab.


Nothing wrong with using what you have been endowed with, men are really stupid, they see a pretty face and a hot rack and their blood supply goes directly to the little head.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

peteyvavs said:


> men are really stupid, they see a pretty face and a hot rack and their blood supply goes directly to the little head.


The Latin word for "mind" or, in some cases "brain" is _mens_. The genitive (possessive) case of it is _mentis_, which shows the true steam of the word: _ment-_. The diminutive of that word in Latin is _mentula; _"little mind" or "little brain". The ancient Romans applied that word to guess what? If you guessed something that a boy has that girl does not, you guessed correctly.

The word does persist in French and Italian. Italian uses it rarely; French, infrequently.


----------



## ariel5466

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Latin word for "mind" or, in some cases "brain" is _mens_. The genitive (possessive) case of it is _mentis_, which shows the true steam of the word: _ment-_. The diminutive of that word in Latin is _mentula; _"little mind" or "little brain". The ancient Romans applied that word to guess what? If you guessed something that a boy has that girl does not, you guessed correctly.
> 
> The word does persist in French and Italian. Italian uses it rarely; French, infrequently.


We can always count on @Another Uber Driver for a lesson in linguistics ?


----------



## peteyvavs

Pax’s suck. They want free rides, luxury comfort all for 3.00.


----------



## BritSilverFox

peteyvavs said:


> Pax's suck. They want free rides, luxury comfort all for 3.00.


.... welcome to the over-entitled world !!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

AveragePerson said:


> As a customer the reason I don't tip is because it saves money and I don't need to. I'm already paying a lot more for transportation.


Bless your heart.
Go ahead, run with scissors (by the pool)


----------



## oleole20

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward.


Pax don't even rate their driver let alone tip them. Both are optional and can be done another day. Other than being friendly and maintain your car clean there's nothing you can do to get regular tip. Lose the water and candy, there's no benefit for you. Pax will throw the rubbish in your car and ubuse the free water (paid pax + 3 friends demand water on short 2 minutes trip). We all have done it when we first started, cause uber guarantees we'll get 5 star if we provide water and mint.


----------



## EphLux

Cases of bottles water is cheap as f***

I try to drop two bottles in the door when I remember. Tips go up, and not necessarily the people who take the water. The amenities say "I'm looking out for you"

clean car is another matter. at the low rates, I'm working too many hrs to stop and wash and vac car everyday


----------



## Alantc

lyft riders are the cheapest b#####ds in my area. They pay less for the ride and can't even tip a dollar. I get more tips from uber every week with pretty much the same amount of rides from both.


----------



## Kembolicous

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


Because the jackasses that started Uber, pushed the "no need for tips" crap from the beginning. It spread to lyft as well. Imagine the millions of dollars the drivers have lost over the years due to that stupid crap.


----------



## TPAMB

People know they are supposed to tip. They're just cheap SOBs.


----------



## AveragePerson

Kembolicous said:


> Because the jackasses that started Uber, pushed the "no need for tips" crap from the beginning. It spread to lyft as well. Imagine the millions of dollars the drivers have lost over the years due to that stupid crap.


What about the millions the riders not wasted on uncessary expense?


----------



## Kyanar

Kembolicous said:


> Because the jackasses that started Uber, pushed the "no need for tips" crap from the beginning. It spread to lyft as well. Imagine the millions of dollars the drivers have lost over the years due to that stupid crap.


When they started though, the rates were high enough that there _was_ no need for tips. The original Uber model of totally cashless, upfront rate that you knew what it was, and compensation to the driver that negated the need for you as a customer to essentially supplement their income, was awesome. It's one of the key reasons it quickly crushed taxis everywhere it launched.

The problem isn't the tips, it never was. The problem is the constant rate cuts because of the growth at all costs strategy that have driven the need for customers to have to top up the drivers income, and the myriad strategies (most unethical, and some downright illegal) of obtaining transportation payments from riders without actually transporting anyone.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Kyanar said:


> When they started though, the rates were high enough that there _was_ no need for tips. The original Uber model of totally cashless, upfront rate that you knew what it was, and compensation to the driver that negated the need for you as a customer to essentially supplement their income, was awesome. It's one of the key reasons it quickly crushed taxis everywhere it launched.
> 
> The problem isn't the tips, it never was. The problem is the constant rate cuts because of the growth at all costs strategy that have driven the need for customers to have to top up the drivers income, and the myriad strategies (most unethical, and some downright illegal) of obtaining transportation payments from riders without actually transporting anyone.


Precisely.
What costs 60% less today than four years ago, other than tech?


----------



## AveragePerson

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Precisely.
> What costs 60% less today than four years ago, other than tech?


Uber is a Tech company


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

AveragePerson said:


> Uber is a Tech company


Are you a tech company?


----------



## tohunt4me

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


Years of Uber advertising

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Kembolicous

ColumbusRides said:


> Because Uber set it in the pax mindset from the very beginning and that has generally stuck.


Yep. But I would not mind the no tipping nonsense if the rates weren't so damn low.


----------



## WinterFlower

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


Was the water chill or room temperature? Uber paxs are very delicate


----------



## TPAMB

Kembolicous said:


> Yep. But I would not mind the no tipping nonsense if the rates weren't so damn low.


This is why tipping is essential.


----------



## AveragePerson

WinterFlower said:


> Was the water chill or room temperature? Uber paxs are very delicate


Not delicate, just cultured passengers with sophisticated taste.


----------



## MrLightRail

Angus MacAngus said:


> Rarely if ever get a tip on Lyft. Almost half my Uber rides get a tip. Just my experience.


I don't do Lyft anymore, because the majority of my trips were in poor neighborhoods, and short rides to the food stamp office/DHS.


----------



## Kyanar

AveragePerson said:


> Uber is a Tech company


I think they exert a little too much control over the transportation services provided by their subcontractors for that to be true, and you know it.


----------



## AveragePerson

Kyanar said:


> I think they exert a little too much control over the transportation services provided by their subcontractors for that to be true, and you know it.


What does exerting control have to do with being a Tech company or not. How much control do Google and Apple have over their platforms?


----------



## lyft_rat

itendstonight said:


> Damn! Hmmm might buy a cheap textbook and put it on the dash to see how pax respond ... you're devious!


"cheap textbook" = oxymoron.



EphLux said:


> clean car is another matter. at the low rates, I'm working too many hrs to stop and wash and vac car everyday


After a couple of months of Uber/Lyft, number of car washes: zero (I drove in the rain once), number of interior cleanings: zero (I had pax brush sand from the seat twice before sitting). Tipping is totally social culture: yes in a restaurant here, but no in Europe. How about your gas station attendent, fast food server, bus driver, or airline hostess? Do you tip them? If you ask the pax, does the driver expect a tip, the honest answer in the mind of the average pax is "no". Would you want to change this? Be careful what you wish for, wages are lower in jobs in which tips are the social norm.


----------



## mrpjfresh

Once you let someone off the hook for something, getting someone to do the socially acceptable thing can be a challenge. Look at the issues with the electric scooters... people just ride them and leave them on the sidewalks when they are done, everyone else be damned. The other issue is that, with Uber anyway, drivers must rate their riders _immediately _before moving on to their next rider. This is one area where Lyft is actually better. Once a rider is out of your car and has gotten their 5 stars, where is the motivation/mechanism to get them to tip? There is none. The good news though is that I have seen a definite uptick in tipping in the last few months (from certain types of riders anyway) after all the terrible PR and publicized strikes again both Uber and Lyft.

I agree with others though. If the awful base pay rates were antiquated by 40 years, this would be a total non-issue and I would actually support the effort to eliminate customers subsidizing workers' wages with tips.

_


Jay Dean said:



I really want this thread title on a
T-Shirt.
"Why Do Customers Don't Tip"
Maybe with a driver with his hands out in confusion...

Click to expand...








_


----------



## Kyanar

AveragePerson said:


> What does exerting control have to do with being a Tech company or not. How much control do Google and Apple have over their platforms?


Because if Uber were truly a technology company, they would have far less control over how the transportation services are provided.

And for what it's worth, Apple and Google have practically no control, but that's not relevant because it's not a comparable service. This is more like a taxi company, given taxis are really just independent contractors or bailees utilising the taxi company's despatch system. Uber is, for all intents and purposes, a transportation company whether they like it or not.


----------



## Kembolicous

AveragePerson said:


> What about the millions the riders not wasted on uncessary expense?


The rider gets the ride for a WHOLE LOT LESS then it should cost, and yet you speak of unnecessary expense? Are you freaking jackin me?



mrpjfresh said:


> Once you let someone off the hook for something, getting someone to do the socially acceptable thing can be a challenge. Look at the issues with the electric scooters... people just ride them and leave them on the sidewalks when they are done, everyone else be damned. The other issue is that, with Uber anyway, drivers must rate their riders _immediately _before moving on to their next rider. This is one area where Lyft is actually better. Once a rider is out of your car and has gotten their 5 stars, where is the motivation/mechanism to get them to tip? There is none. The good news though is that I have seen a definite uptick in tipping in the last few months (from certain types of riders anyway) after all the terrible PR and publicized strikes again both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> I agree with others though. If the awful base pay rates were antiquated by 40 years, this would be a total non-issue and I would actually support the effort to eliminate customers subsidizing workers' wages with tips.
> 
> _
> View attachment 341228
> _


Yep, 40 years behind the times, and these riders still think they are paying too much.


----------



## lyft_rat

Kembolicous said:


> Yep, 40 years behind the times, and these riders still think they are paying too much.


You can't compare to taxi rates of yesteryear with any meaning. These are "rideshare" rates. They are designed to be cheap so you take them often. I think the rides are actually quite expensive. Most pax will tell you that as well unless it is a very short ride.


----------



## Kyanar

lyft_rat said:


> You can't compare to taxi rates of yesteryear with any meaning. These are "rideshare" rates. They are designed to be cheap so you take them often. I think the rides are actually quite expensive. Most pax will tell you that as well unless it is a very short ride.


$1 a kilometre (roughly) is not "expensive". Short rides thanks to the minimum fare supplement (it's flagfall, call it like it is) are the only ones that are genuinely expensive. Uber is significantly cheaper than a taxi by about 25%, but in 50% of cases the vehicle that picks you up is significantly nicer (in my market, taxis are inevitably a Prius or a Hybrid Camry. Most Ubers are now also the same vehicles).


----------



## Sid hartha

4 out of 10 is great; I got this and more when I first started. Expect it to go down over time. Pax will tip if they feel good or if you make them feel good. So as a newbie you have good juju. Over time you will probably get more of the no emotion, disrespectful, bad, or disgusting paxs who will change your juju.


----------



## rkozy

MrLightRail said:


> I don't do Lyft anymore, because the majority of my trips were in poor neighborhoods, and short rides to the food stamp office/DHS.


My city has been getting an influx of people who were kicked out of Section 8 and public housing in Chicago. They were conditioned to use Lyft in the Windy City, and for them, old habits die hard. In my market, you are pretty much guaranteed poor trash while doing Lyft rides. Problem is, there are some locals here who also use Lyft that are fantastic people. Thankfully, Lyft gives you the name of the pick-up before you hit accept/reject. I've used that information to determine whether the ride is going to be a positive experience. In fact, I would argue that having the pax name is more valuable than the distance/direction information Uber Pro drivers now get.

It certainly gives you some idea of the demographic you're dealing with. If you can avoid poor trash (of any race) you can generally avoid unprofitable rides and unpleasant experiences.


----------



## Überall

If it comes up in my conversation that I'm a PhD special education teacher, 25 years in, and I do this because I enjoy meeting people such as the passenger, I get huge tips. Sometimes $10-$20 cash on a ride where I only earned $2.75 from screwber.


----------



## ABQuber

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


If you think 40% is bad just wait to see your returns from "I'll tip you in the app!".

Especially after they ask you for special stops and such.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


Because they don't have expectation for tipping


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

rkozy said:


> ...


rkozy. Off topic question. I've noticed your avatar. By any chance is that a pic of Bubba when he is proclaiming that he did not have sex with, _that woman_ ... Just curious. The waving finger is the tell.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So in looking at some tip threads lately there is a lot of sage advice, and an acknowledgement that you never know for sure if a pax will tip.

My 2. I've noticed two things that very often result in tips. One is not judging a pax who is behaving badly. I don't mean upchucking or tearing up the car. But people who are loud, obnoxious, tipsy, arrogant, etc. Behaviour that they normally are getting criticized for in real life. If I keep my mouth shut with those types, and stay friendly, a tip of appreciation often follows.

Secondly, if you give some good information related to the pax's destination. For example, I drive a lot of tourists who are visiting the area for the first time. I keep close track (from other Pax's) of the best restaurants. Where to eat. Where to drink. People who I tip off to a great eatery -maybe steering them away from a place they had guessed at by throwing darts at the Yelp board- almost always results in the pax throwing a fiver at me on the app. _Before_ they even try the place! Ha ha.

Of course good driving, good navigation, not speaking unless spoken to... are core. That last one I learned from monitoring these forums. Thanx!

PS - Here is a laminated card I've started placing in the rear seat pockets. Not yet sure if it helps tips, but a few pax have mentioned they appreciate the info. So for now the cards are staying regardless:


----------



## lyft_rat

The card sucks. Makes it look like you are trying to be something you are not. Like a card at a cheap hotel.


----------



## rkozy

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> rkozy. Off topic question. I've noticed your avatar. By any chance is that a pic of Bubba when he is proclaiming that he did not have sex with, _that woman_ ... Just curious. The waving finger is the tell.


Yes. If a president lies publicly about having extramarital affairs simply to avoid political embarrassment, that is the tell-tale sign of a dishonest president who should be impeached, and removed from office.


----------



## Greenwarrior

theMezz said:


> 4 tips with 10 rides is high
> Normally it's half that.
> Giving free stuff won't help.
> You'll see.


I disagree, I give water and candy, my tip rate went up when I started doing this


----------



## charmer37

tohunt4me said:


> Years of Uber advertising
> 
> " NO NEED TO TIP "!


Exactly ?


----------



## lasvegassignup

charmer37 said:


> Exactly ?


yep if you do not tell them The TIP is not included in the fare you will be stiffed on just about every ride. I use signs, they work.


----------



## Chorch

Because they are cheap mthrfckrs.


----------



## Paxt0n

tohunt4me said:


> Years of Uber advertising
> 
> " NO NEED TO TIP "!





Chorch said:


> Because they are cheap mthrfckrs.


These are by far the two biggest factors contributing to low/no tips. A (wealthy) person told me they don't tip rideshare drivers because "that's not what I signed up for". Another rider I spoke to told me they didn't tip recently because they hated a particular song on the radio. I asked them how they could withhold a tip from somebody for not magically knowing what music he liked. "Uh, well, I think they might have been late too maybe".


----------



## Soldiering

ariel5466 said:


> I try not to correct people's spelling and grammar here; I know it can be obnoxious when people constantly do that. But the title of this thread hurt my brain ?‍♀


Ahhh Ariel here you go ❓. Is that better??


----------



## ariel5466

Soldiering said:


> Ahhh Ariel here you go ❓. Is that better??


When I posted that I think the title of this thread was "Why don't customers doesn't tip" or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Yup. The original thread title made it obvious that English wasn't the OP's first language (or just decides to make their titles with awful grammar). Had double negatives in it. If you read it too correctly it made you wonder if he was wondering why pax never don't tip.


----------



## kevin92009

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


drop all the give always . uber has trained and conditioned people not to tip unless they really really insist , travis k started this conditioning more than 8 years ago


----------



## JaredJ

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


4.99, 6 years driving here. Most passengers don't go back into the app after a trip. My tips are a healthy portion of my Rideshare income. Try, "Feel free to rate me when you get a chance" when the trip ends.It has worked well for me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

It's entirely because of TKS "tip is included" BS.

I have a 90% tip ratio on the cab Companies in house taxi app, and a 5-10% tip ratio on uberTaxi.

There it is...

Because "uber" is involved it lowers the tip ratio by a HUGE margin.


----------



## Initial D

I don't mind people who are facing financial setbacks or are poor and don't tip.

An analogy for pax in general who don't tip are like people that expect you to invite & let them into your property so they can take your possessions.

FYI pax choosing whether to tip or not to tip is none of my business, but I wish I can thank any pax that did tip me through the app.

Some pax that don't tip are probably spoiled and have rarely worked in a job.


----------



## Tarvus

Jennkc said:


> Well damn I didn't know that ?
> 
> Why is providing snacks and cold water bad?


70% of passengers will not tip regardless of whether or not you provide water and snacks and you will be constantly be cleaning empty plastic water bottles and mint wrappers out of your back seat. If you don't physically check after every trip for passenger debris, the next passenger will probably downrate you and deliberately not tip for having a messy car.


----------



## Merc49

They don't tip because uber is already raping them on the fares.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

Merc49 said:


> They don't tip because uber is already raping them on the fares.


Even though we're still a third of the price of taxis.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

nonononodrivethru said:


> Even though we're still a third of the price of taxis.


 I agree, no raping. Prices are low.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

This week I heard this gem,

_"Oh the tip, we have to tip him, he was pretty cool and, it's not like he's an uber driver"_


----------



## TPAMB

Jesus......


----------



## nonononodrivethru

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This week I heard this gem,
> 
> _"Oh the tip, we have to tip him, he was pretty cool and, it's not like he's an uber driver"_


In a cab?


----------



## Ringo

JaredJ said:


> 4.99, 6 years driving here. Most passengers don't go back into the app after a trip. My tips are a healthy portion of my Rideshare income. Try, "Feel free to rate me when you get a chance" when the trip ends.It has worked well for me.


That makes loads of sense right there, I am able to engage in good conversations with a good portion of pax and probably 90% of them have accounted for the tips I received but there have also been times when I was sure they would tip me but didn't and not going back into the app has to be a big part of it.


----------



## Uber_Paul83

I live in Australia where tipping is not a custom or is expected but I still manage around $30 a week in tips which is a lot where it’s not part of the culture. But listen to everyone else lose all the amenities apart from the charger. My pax get a seat with a belt and arrive at their destination safely. Anything more than that costs extra


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

nonononodrivethru said:


> In a cab?


Yes...


----------



## legostoothpaste

craber8 said:


> I just started driving 2 days ago and I did 10 ride and only got 4 tips out of the 10 rides. I offered water, candy, wireless charging for their phone and had good conversations with all patrons. How or what can I say to make sure I do get tips goin forward. Thank you in advance for your advice and helpful tips


IVE DONE 300 TRIPS so that's my sample size. I noticed you Gotta go to nice end restaurant locations or metro areas. Also drunk people orders are hit or miss but I Got 25 twice on late night orders tipped through the app. Drunk people like handing out money so try late night. Then 15-10 bucks in a tip happen every 35-40 rides otherwise you get between 2-5 bucks on 75% of orders. People normally do throw you a couple extra bucks. These people who order food often pay more on delivery then be cost of the food (Which is the dumbest thing I've ever seen) regardless go to metropolitan areas. People in high rises and hotels give more and that's a fact. Good luck brother ubereats driver dudes


----------

